# [Europe + restrictions] Monster Hunter 3 3DS, own a copy, get a copy free



## Pong20302000 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Monster Hunter: Gift & Hunt Together Promotion*

Appears to only be Europe at the moment.




			
				sales patter said:
			
		

> Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate on Nintendo 3DS is full of spectacular action, with dozens of monsters, hundreds of quests and thousands of weapons and armour pieces all waiting to be discovered. And while it’s a great solo experience, it’s even better in local wireless multiplayer, where four nearby players can all team up to conquer huge beasts together. Now it’s even easier to assemble a squad of hunters thanks to our Monster Hunter: Gift & Hunt Together Promotion!
> If you register *Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate* (Nintendo 3DS version) with Club Nintendo before 22:59 (UK time) on 30th June, you’ll be able to receive a Recommendation Code which you can pass along to a friend. If your friend registers a Nintendo 3DS or Nintendo 3DS XL system between 23:01 (UK time) on 3rd June and 22:59 (UK time) on 31st July 2013, and enters the Recommendation Code before 22:59 (UK time) on 5th August 2013, he/she will be eligible to receive a free Download Code for Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate on Nintendo 3DS!
> Whether you’re a veteran warrior looking for a hunting partner or a newcomer to the series keen to make a start, this is the promotion for you! For more information on how to claim and the promotion itself, please check out the *How To Claim* and *Terms & Conditions* sections of this promotional page.
> If you already registered Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate (Nintendo 3DS version) with Club Nintendo, the Recommendation Code will become available on the Club Nintendo website from 15:00 (UK time) on Tuesday, 4th June 2013.


 


Spoiler: the rest



*Taking part in the promotion*

Participating in the Monster Hunter: Gift & Hunt Together Promotion is easy! If you already have or intend to purchase Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate (Nintendo 3DS version) and would like to send a Recommendation Code to a friend so he or she can download the game for free, please start at Step 1.
If you want to receive or have already received a Recommendation Code from a friend, please start at Step 4.
*The Donor*

The first participant of the promotion (the “Donor”) can receive the Recommendation Code to share with the second participant of the promotion (the “Friend”) as follows:
*Step 1*

The Donor must register the game Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate (Nintendo 3DS version) (the “Game”) in Club Nintendo at www.club-nintendo.com by 22:59 (UK time) on 30th June 2013.
*Step 2*

Upon completing the registration the Donor will be given an opportunity to request the Recommendation Code. Following the request the Recommendation Code will be sent to the Donor via email to the email address registered in the Donor’s Club Nintendo account. The Recommendation Code will also be available after log in in the *My Account* section of the *Club Nintendo website*. (_Donors who have completed the registration prior to 4th June 2013 must log in to their Club Nintendo account after this date to request the Recommendation Code._)
*Step 3*

The Donor can give the Recommendation Code to the Friend to enable the latter to receive a free Download Code for the Game.
*The Friend*

The Friend can use the Recommendation Code to receive a free Download Code for the Game as follows:
*Step 4*

The Friend must register a Nintendo 3DS or Nintendo 3DS XL system in Club Nintendo at www.club-nintendo.com between 23:01 (UK time) on 3rd June 2013 and 22:59 (UK time) on 31st July 2013.
*Step 5*

Upon completing the registration, the Friend will be given until 22:59 (UK time) on August 5th 2013 for the opportunity to request the Download Code for the Game. Following the request the Download Code will be sent to the Friend via email to the email address registered in the Friend’s Club Nintendo account. The Download Code will also be available after log in in the *My Account section* of the Club Nintendo website.
*Step 6*

The Download Code can be used to download the Game from Nintendo eShop to any Nintendo 3DS or Nintendo 3DS XL system. The Download Code expires at 22:59 (UK time) on 31st December 2013.
---
_For more information, please check out the *Terms & Conditions* section of this promotional page._
Now you can both team up in local wireless multiplayer and share an unforgettable adventure together!

*How to download your free game*

When you've received your free Download Code, head to Nintendo eShop to redeem it. Just follow these simple instructions:
*Step 1*

Ensure that your Nintendo 3DS or Nintendo 3DS XL system is connected to the Internet. For more information on how to connect your Nintendo 3DS XL system to the Internet, see our *Nintendo 3DS Support *page.
_(Wireless broadband Internet service required. Acceptance of the Nintendo 3DS Service User Agreement and Privacy Policy required)_
*Step 2*

On the HOME Menu of your Nintendo 3DS or Nintendo 3DS XL system, select the Nintendo eShop icon to launch Nintendo eShop. For more information, see our *Nintendo eShop* page.
*Step 3*

Scroll to the far left of Nintendo eShop and select 'Settings/Other', then tap 'Redeem Download Code' – enter your free download code in the box displayed and select 'OK'.
Follow the on-screen instructions and select 'Download' to start the download process – you can then choose to download the game immediately or download it while your Nintendo 3DS system is in Sleep Mode. Whichever method you choose, however, please note that your Nintendo 3DS system will need to be connected to the Internet for the duration of the download.
For more information on downloading games from Nintendo eShop, see our *How to buy games* page
---
_For further information regarding this promotion, please refer to the *Terms & Conditions* tab of this promotional website._


If anyone has a copy but no one to give it to, you can make a friend by offering it to me 

Confirmed from Nintendo
to Redeem the Code there must be a 3DS registered on this month


----------



## pokefloote (Jun 3, 2013)

That's amazing.

I'm expecting everyone to take these codes and sell them online. -.-


----------



## Harsky (Jun 3, 2013)

Sweet. I am ONE game away from completing the "So Many Games" promotion so this seals the deal for me to buy Monster Hunter 3.... but I don't know anyone who's got a 3DS. Could I sell the code?


----------



## Shadowlurker (Jun 3, 2013)

Wow this is a really awesome promotion, shame I'm currently unemployed and had to sell all my 3DS games just to live and therefore can't do it..

That being said... if anyone was kind man.. an ya know... >.>


----------



## pokefloote (Jun 3, 2013)

Harsky said:


> Sweet. I am ONE game away from completing the "So Many Games" promotion so this seals the deal for me to buy Monster Hunter 3.... but I don't know anyone who's got a 3DS. Could I sell the code?


 
Yes. It'll be just like any other digital goods code.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 3, 2013)

pretty sure this is Europe and the UK only btw also



pokefloote said:


> Yes. It'll be just like any other digital goods code.


 
read it all, you have to go through a procedure before you even get the download code

pretty sure *Step 4* will stop this being abused


----------



## Harsky (Jun 3, 2013)

Hmm, so what will the recommended value be for these codes?


----------



## MarcusRaven (Jun 3, 2013)

Any word on if this promotion will come stateside? My wife and I both play, and have the Wii U and 3DS versions, and we have a friend who wants to play with us who will be getting a 3DS for her birthday this month.

EDIT: Ninja'd on the UK and Europe only bit. >.<


----------



## Harsky (Jun 3, 2013)

MarcusRaven said:


> Any word on if this promotion will come stateside? My wife and I both play, and have the Wii U and 3DS versions, and we have a friend who wants to play with us who will be getting a 3DS for her birthday this month.
> 
> EDIT: Ninja'd on the UK and Europe only bit. >.<


 
I know that feels when region exclusive deals happens. Then again, NoE has really been kicking up a gear recently.


----------



## emigre (Jun 3, 2013)

Excellent deal. Shame Monster Hunter is terrible.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 3, 2013)

hopefully they won't be too strict on THE FRIEND having to have registered a 3DS console in June


----------



## Gahars (Jun 3, 2013)

What sort of monster would gift someone a copy of Monster Hunter?

Friends don't let friends play Monster Hunter.


----------



## Harsky (Jun 3, 2013)

emigre said:


> Excellent deal. Shame Monster Hunter is terrible.


 
Is it? I can't decide between this or Donkey Kong Country Returns. I tried the Wii version but because it was one of a pile of games in my Wii's HDD, I only gave it 30 minutes before I thought, "screw this. I can't put in the hours. What's the next game?"


----------



## pokefloote (Jun 3, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> pretty sure this is Europe and the UK only btw also
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You have a code, and all you have to do is enter it into a 3DS system. And?
It can be sold just the same as anything else... if you have a recent 3ds. thats a shame. D:


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 3, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> You have a code, and all you have to do is enter it into a 3DS system. And?
> It can be sold just the same as anything else...


 
read it -_-
you have to send a link to a friend who has to have registered a 3DS or XL between June 3rd and the 31st of June

it's not as simple as it looks


----------



## Harsky (Jun 3, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> You have a code, and all you have to do is enter it into a 3DS system. And?
> It can be sold just the same as anything else... if you have a recent 3ds. thats a shame.


 
"The Friend must register a Nintendo 3DS or Nintendo 3DS XL"

Oh. Well this makes this promotion a little less exciting.


----------



## pokefloote (Jun 3, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> read it -_-
> you have to send a link to a friend who has to have registered a 3DS or XL between June 3rd and the 31st of June
> 
> it's not as simple as it looks


 
I edited a second too late. Haha.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 3, 2013)

Harsky said:


> "The Friend must register a Nintendo 3DS or Nintendo 3DS XL"
> 
> Oh. Well this makes this promotion a little less exciting.


 
Well I have 3 more 3DS consoles still to register but I'd rather not.
It will be interesting to see if they will drop this part and change it to have a console registered from any time prior to the 31st of June.


----------



## LAA (Jun 3, 2013)

That Step 4 is ridiculous...
That's essentially saying it wants the friend to buy a 3DS... later on today to be eligible, I think anyone who didn't have a 3DS by now wouldn't be so tempted to do so now with this unexpected deal.
Maybe it won't be so strict on the 3DS needing to be registered after midnight today, or just Nintendo forget to put that restriction on...? (Hopeful thinking)


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 3, 2013)

LAA said:


> That Step 4 is ridiculous...
> That's essentially saying it wants the friend to buy a 3DS... later on today to be eligible, I think anyone who didn't have a 3DS by now wouldn't be so tempted to do so now with this unexpected deal.
> Maybe it won't be so strict on the 3DS needing to be registered after midnight today, or just Nintendo forget to put that restriction on...? (Hopeful thinking)


 
Yeah I'm hoping it may be a typo or something as would be great for people being able to give there friends a free copy of a game so they can play with them.



Also I wonder if you get the game for free, registering it on your account if it counts towards the So Many Games Promotion LOL


----------



## kehkou (Jun 3, 2013)

All games! All regions! Make it happen Nintendo!

okay, even I know that will never happen.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 3, 2013)

kehkou said:


> All games! All regions! Make it happen Nintendo!
> 
> okay, even I know that will never happen.


 
lol
SO MANY GAMES, for europe


----------



## LAA (Jun 3, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> Yea I'm hoping it may be a typo or something as would be great for people being able to give there friends a free copy of a game so they can play with them.
> 
> 
> 
> Also I wonder if you get the game for free, registering it on your account if it counts towards the So Many Games Promotion LOL


 
If it's true, how sorry can you feel for the people who registered it yesterday? ha ha. I hope it's a typo, or at least they reduce the time frame.
It should count towards it, I don't see why not, but if not doesn't matter for me anyway. I'm gonna buy AC:NL and with that, get DK;CR 3D, if I get MH3U registered instead and it counts, I'll just have more club nintendo points at the end of the day


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 3, 2013)

LAA said:


> If it's true, how sorry can you feel for the people who registered it yesterday? ha ha. I hope it's a typo, or at least they reduce the time frame.
> It should count towards it, I don't see why not, but if not doesn't matter for me anyway. I'm gonna buy AC:NL and with that, get DK;CR 3D, if I get MH3U registered instead and it counts, I'll just have more club nintendo points at the end of the day


 
Nintendo sure knows how to please the British & Europeans


----------



## Harsky (Jun 3, 2013)

So in a nutshell

Friend must buy the game. 
Other friend must buy and register a 3DS XL console and then ask the first friend for the code.


----------



## ggyo (Jun 3, 2013)

Anybody wanna hook me up w/ a free MH3U download?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 3, 2013)

ggyo said:


> Anybody wanna hook me up w/ a free MH3U download?


 
doesn't work for USA, only EUR


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 3, 2013)

Harsky said:


> Is it? I can't decide between this or Donkey Kong Country Returns. I tried the Wii version but because it was one of a pile of games in my Wii's HDD, I only gave it 30 minutes before I thought, "screw this. I can't put in the hours. What's the next game?"


 
Don't pay attention to Emigre. He's a massive new weeaboo. It's sad that he's turned to the dark side.


----------



## emigre (Jun 3, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Don't pay attention to Emigre. He's a massive new weeaboo. It's sad that he's turned to the dark side.


 

yeah...sure...ok...


----------



## Aurora Wright (Jun 3, 2013)

My 3DS XL is still unregistered, so if any European has a MH3 free code, I can offer 10€ and two Club Nintendo points codes (Shinobi, The Sims 3)


----------



## LTK (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh nice. If only my friends had 3DS instead of Vitas.

Want this game badly.


----------



## Qtis (Jun 3, 2013)

Still haven't registered my 3DS, though it's got more to do with the fact that Finland is still missing Club Nintendo in any form. I don't count the forums set up to be CN in any way, if someone was thinking about them..


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 3, 2013)

I guess everyone'd like to be on the receiving end of that promotion.
I'm not to fond of selling codes though :/ who knows if the code even works?

anyway, if anyone got a code for free, I'd be happy to try out how strict they really are with the 3ds register date 'D


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jun 3, 2013)

Well a nice gbatemper is gonna give me the HM code  but I still need the 3DS Register Code.
Awww... I shouldn't have registered my XL last year >.>


----------



## EyeZ (Jun 3, 2013)

Seems I meet the criteria of the donor, I can help one of you out.

So if you are eligible to receive the game post in this thread, the winning name to be picked from a hat.


----------



## void03 (Jun 3, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> Yeah I'm hoping it may be a typo or something as would be great for people being able to give there friends a free copy of a game so they can play with them.
> 
> 
> 
> Also I wonder if you get the game for free, registering it on your account if it counts towards the So Many Games Promotion LOL


 
Doesn't seem like it will. Number 5 in Terms and conditions

"Product registrations for the participation in this promotion cannot be combined with other promotions."


----------



## Langin (Jun 3, 2013)

Qtis said:


> Still haven't registered my 3DS, though it's got more to do with the fact that Finland is still missing Club Nintendo in any form. I don't count the forums set up to be CN in any way, if someone was thinking about them..


 

register a Dutch/german/UK account in any case then ^o^ If anything else sell the code or give it away.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jun 3, 2013)

Qtis said:


> Still haven't registered my 3DS, though it's got more to do with the fact that Finland is still missing Club Nintendo in any form. I don't count the forums set up to be CN in any way, if someone was thinking about them..


 

If you're gonna give it away then I would gladly accept it


----------



## Metalik (Jun 3, 2013)

If someone is generous, give me the Recommendation Code, please, I recently bougth new 3DS XL Pikachu Edition and still not activated it (I still have the Club Nintendo Booklet from it), so it would work for me, if you don't have friends with new consoles or just don't have a new console on hands. I really want to play Monster Hunter with my friends. Oh, and as you can see, I'm from Russia, and we have working Club Nintendo.


----------



## 1ManClan (Jun 4, 2013)

If someone has an extra code I'd be very thankful for a code.  My daughter has been begging me for this game, but times are to hard right now for me to purchase.


----------



## The Milkman (Jun 4, 2013)

Awesome! Too bad its not over here, otherwise I probably would be on the trading forums begging and getting banned XD


----------



## Metalik (Jun 4, 2013)

1ManClan said:


> If someone has an extra code I'd be very thankful for a code. My daughter has been begging me for this game, but times are to hard right now for me to purchase.


 
It's not for USA


----------



## Langin (Jun 4, 2013)

Meh I need a code for a 3DS T_T I just can't seem to find any...


----------



## ilman (Jun 4, 2013)

Aurora Wright said:


> My 3DS XL is still unregistered, so if any European has a MH3 free code, I can offer 10€ and two Club Nintendo points codes (Shinobi, The Sims 3)


 
I'm getting MH3 Ultimate later this month, so I'll be willing to trade my code for Shinobi or the 10 euros.


----------



## MaartenMx (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm really in the need of a ref code. Pm me if you got one


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 4, 2013)

guy Nintendo Confirmed


YOU NEED TO HAVE REGISTERED A 3DS OR XL from the 3rd of June to claim a code, you cannot just expect someone to send it to you and can claim it


----------



## earny (Jun 4, 2013)

void03 said:


> [...]. Number 5 in Terms and conditions
> 
> "Product registrations for the participation in this promotion cannot be combined with other promotions."


 
that's some bad news, I already used my registration code (with 2 other games) to get the free game promotion (3 games registered in a list of 8 games, one free game in the same list).


----------



## Langin (Jun 4, 2013)

MaartenMx said:


> I'm really in the need of a ref code. Pm me if you got one


 

Remember that you need a system first with club nintendo code ;o

Also thanks to ShinyLatios I got my free copy! <3


----------



## phil3ds (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi guys 

I'm new here 
if anyone has a 3DS code collecting dust I would much appreciate it if you give it away  
just send me a PM


----------



## MaartenMx (Jun 4, 2013)

phil3ds said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I'm new here
> if anyone has a 3DS code collecting dust I would much appreciate it if you give it away
> just send me a PM


 
I'm sure they're not giving it away for free tbh...


----------



## phil3ds (Jun 4, 2013)

MaartenMx said:


> I'm sure they're not giving it away for free tbh...


 

I'd pay with an E-shop card or ss  Just talk to me if you're somewhat interested in a trade


----------



## F3l1xbxb (Jun 6, 2013)

Any of you guys have a extra code for the "so many games" promotion that you don't really need?

I would like to trade my recommendation code of MH3U for some super mario or other game. Feel free to PM me anyway even if you don't have that code, I'm open to all type of trades that involves games!
Its for EU accounts only 
I'm willing to trade my code for 2 codes of the so many games promotion, that way I can get one game out of it, it's a win win situation, you get one game for free and me too...



phil3ds said:


> I'd pay with an E-shop card or ss  Just talk to me if you're somewhat interested in a trade


Pm me if you wanna make some kind of trade


----------



## Giratina3 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hate to say it to so many people...
But America have been confirmed to be NOT compatible with this promotion, it says so on the Promotion.
I do have a code on me, but this will be used tomorrow by my friend who is getting a new 3DS XL, and thus will allow him to use the game.
Sorry guys, Can't give out codes to Americans it seems.


----------



## 2ndApex (Jun 6, 2013)

This is why we want region free.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't understand, isn't Monster Hunter bigger over in the UK than it is here in North America? It seems like it would make more sense, to promote the game by offering it to North America. You take a smaller hit on sales by giving out free versions. Just seems weird to me.


----------



## Giratina3 (Jun 6, 2013)

Believe me if I wasn't giving my code away to my friend whom I know will really enjoy the game.
I might well have done a little draw to see who would have been the lucky member on here to get the code... Sorry guys, HOWEVER if a promotion similar arises and I already have the game promoted then there might very well be a draw again.
(Also I hope you like my signature I made, Made it from scratch in photoshop.)


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 6, 2013)

Swear Nintendo loves you Europeans. That's like the 3rd promo we got skipped on, and that last free game one you guys got was awesome.


----------



## Giratina3 (Jun 6, 2013)

dgwillia said:


> Swear Nintendo loves you Europeans. That's like the 3rd promo we got skipped on, and that last free game one you guys got was awesome.


Yeah that free game promotion was amazing.
I could have easily waited to get Animal Crossing... But in the end I got Fire Emblem : Awakening


----------



## Adder74 (Jun 6, 2013)

Has anyone a promotional code for Monster Hunter? I tried to get it yesterday but to no avail. I hope someone will help me out - hell, I could trade it for a couple of pin-codes.


----------



## F3l1xbxb (Jun 6, 2013)

Adder74 said:


> Has anyone a promotional code for Monster Hunter? I tried to get it yesterday but to no avail. I hope someone will help me out - hell, I could trade it for a couple of pin-codes.


 
See the Pm I sent you, maybe we can do a deal.


----------



## JordenNixNix (Jun 7, 2013)

Has anyone a promotional code for Monster Hunter?

I can't find it.


----------



## earny (Jun 7, 2013)

Can someone exchange with their promotion code with mine?

I can't use it on my own account to get the game code even if I newly registered another 3DS.

pm me if you want to trade.


----------



## EyeZ (Jun 7, 2013)

JordenNixNix said:


> Has anyone a promotional code for Monster Hunter?
> 
> I can't find it.


 
I have a code, you'll find it on the Club Nintendo website.


----------



## Dann Woolf (Jun 9, 2013)

Well shucks, I already registered mine a few weeks ago.

Oh well.


----------



## quinten (Jun 9, 2013)

If someone still has a code and want to give it away I would love to have it!


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Jun 17, 2013)

Anyone who is willing to give one away please let me know. I can give some things in exchange if you want.


----------

